# Nouvelle appli : Hotels (réservation dernière minute)



## antoinep13 (24 Juillet 2009)

Hello à tous,

Nous venons de sortir une nouvelle application : Hotels.

C'est une appli gratuite qui permet de réserver une chambre d'hôtel jusqu'à la dernière minute. L'appli profite du programme d'affiliation de Booking.com et Hotels.com (Expedia). Ce qui permet à la majorité des prix d'être les plus bas garantis, cad que si vous vous rendez à l'hôtel ou si vous téléphonez pour réserver, et bien vous risquez de payer plus cher!

Pour ceux qui connaissent l'application iVelos (nous en sommes les développeurs), et bien elle reprend le même principe en affichant une carte interactive où apparaissent le prix des chambres pour la date demandée si l'hôtel a de la disponibilité. Cette appli est donc optimisée pour un usage de dernière minute, même si l'on peut facilement changer la date, le nombre de personnes et de nuitées.

Vous pouvez télécharger l'appli ici (lien app store): http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=317818287&mt=8 

Quelques images:












N'hésitez pas à nous laisser vos commentaires et suggestions d'amélioration...


----------

